# Where can I buy a net



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

*Nets*

Chech out A.H MEYERS & SONS INC. Winfred S.D. 1 800 841 7952


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I get mine from Erie manufactoring in Bartow Fl.800-548-4852. Call the people that make them and ask for a sample of the material before you buy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Buffalo Net and Tarp Company. I don't have the phone number or address handy. Sorry. A set to cover bees on a semi cost $300.00, I think.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Dothan Tarps out of I think Louisianna or somewhere down south. 318-747-3800. Good tarps with your name on it and different colors.


----------



## John Cunningham (Jan 24, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

Bee Source comes to the rescue again. I have a tarp ordered and it should be here within a week. Problem solved, thanks to Bee Source.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

pahvantpiper said:


> Dothan Tarps out of I think Louisianna or somewhere down south. 318-747-3800. Good tarps with your name on it and different colors.


Dothan is in Alabama. The peanut capital of the world, according to native son Dr. Jim Tew of OSU fame.


----------

